

6 Numbers from Facebook Insights That Actually Matter - itsmikemags
http://blog.getpostrocket.com/2012/07/6-numbers-from-facebook-insights-that-actually-matter/

======
melissamiranda
Thanks for making Fb Insights clear, it's a mess in there. You also have to be
sure Facebook is reporting the right numbers in the first place.

------
alexlin
wow... guess i've been optimizing for the wrong things. awesome post.

~~~
adebelov
yes, you were.

~~~
alexlin
hey man, that's not cool.

~~~
adebelov
a million dollar's isn't cool. a billion dollars is much cooler :)

------
yurybs
Cool!! Thank you guys!

------
azat_co
Nice article Mike! :)

------
youngsta
Awesome!

~~~
itsmikemags
thanks :)

